# gentoo-stable (systemd) - Erfahrungsbericht

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich auf meinem PC gentoo-stable auf einer USB-SSD installiert.

Das fertige System auf das Notebook kopiert und dort eingerichtet.

Heute früh will ich das System aktualisieren, was bei gentoo-stable selten von Tag zu Tag funktioniert.

Doch heute werden 51 Pakete installiert: kde-plasma.

Folgende Pakate brauchen sehr viel Zeit:

media-libs/opencv

kwin

plasma-workspace

plasma-desktop

Aber was mir dabei aufgefallen ist: das Notebook ist nicht erhitzt, was mich wundert bei solch langen Prozessen.

Eine Neuinstallation wäre auf dem Notebook nicht möglich, aber immerhin 51 Pakate problemlos.

Ehrliche gesagt: das erfreut mich schon, daß das funktioniert, vor allem, weil während dieses Prozesses auch binpkgs erstellt werden, die ich für andere stable-Systeme nutzen kann.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Dorsai!

In der Standardkonfiguration nutzt emerge nur einen Prozess. Du kannst über MAKEOPTS das paralelle kompilieren mehrerer Dateien erlauben und in EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS das emergen mehrerer Pakete gleichzeitig erlauben. Damit sollte dann alles schneller laufen, natürlich unter der Bedingung, dass dann das Laptop wahrscheinlich eher heiß läuft.

Gentoo auf dem Laptop betreibe ich nur mit vom Desktop vorkompilierten Paketen, schon alleine weil ich es zu selten nutze und dann jedes mal erst Stundenlang updaten müsste. Distcc ist auch eine Alternative, die für mich aber weniger gut funktioniert hat und mehr Probleme gemacht hat als es wert war.

----------

## ManfredB

Früher habe ich immer mehrere Pakete gleichzeitig installieren lassen,

doch das habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gemacht.

Auf dem Notebook würde das tatsächlich zu erhöhter Temperatur führen,

das riskiere ich nicht.

binpkgs werden allerdings nicht von allen Paketen erstellt, oder genauer gesagt,

auf dem Notebook werden nicht alle binpkgs genutzt - der Grund ist mir egal.

Immerhin wird die überwiegende Zahl der binpkgs installiert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Am 22.12.2021 habe ich gentoo-stable neu installiert.

Dazu benötige ich mehrere Stunden am Tag.

Summe: 725 Pakete. 

Da wurden komplett neue binpkgs erstellt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, gentoo-stable (systemd) auf meinem Notebook zu installieren.

Das funktioniert im wesentlichen mit binpkgs, allerdings nicht zu 100%.

Aber ich bin sehr erfreut, daß es wieder einmal funktioniert,

und zwar in einer chroot-Umgebung aus einem bestehenden System heraus.

Das Basis-Update ist durchgelaufen, auch kde-plasma/plasma-meta.

Im Moment ist kdeadmin-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kdialog kmahjongg krusader kwrite an der Reihe.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob nach Ende der Installation aller Pakete ich auf dem plasma-Desktop landen kann

und wenn ja, ob auch alles funktioniert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Gestern habe ich meine älteste Version von gentoo-stable (systemd) neu installiert.

Das /home-Verzeichnis blieb ungerührt.

Das hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Heute installiere ich ein weiteres System neu, allerdings fast ausschließlich mit binpkgs.

Beim Basis-Update hat nur ein Programm etwa gemeldet:

x11-libs/gtk+

Das musste ich nachträglich normal installieren.

Außerdem waren ca. 40 Pakete nicht als binpkgs installiert worden.

Alle anderen Gruppen an Pakaten sind nahezu zu 100% als binpkgs installiert worden.

Dadurch hat die Installation nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit benötigt, die ich gestern gebraucht habe,

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich am Nachmittag ein komplettes gentoo-stable (systemd) installiert.

Einen Vorteil habe ich gehabt: stage3-amd64-desktop-systemd-20220220T170542Z.tar.xz

Dadurch war das Basis-Update auf 52 Pakete gegenüber über 200 ohne -desktop- gesunken.

So schnell habe ich gentoo bisher noch nie installiert.

Offensichtlich ist dieses stage3 von vornherein stärker ausgestattet.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## asturm

Wieso schon wieder eine Neuinstallation?

----------

## ManfredB

Das hat mit meinem aktualisierten Computer zu tun.

AMD Ryzen 9

Daher teste ich hin und wieder - wie rasant es vonstatten geht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hier noch Gründe für eine NeuInstallation:

1. Neuer Kernel

2. Große PaketSummen (zB kde-apps-meta u.a.)

Das klingt vermutlich etwas übertrieben.

Aber ich freue mich immer wieder, wenn solch eine NeuInstallation problemlos funktioniert.

Außerdem kann ich dann schon wesentlich ältere Installationen austauschen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich einen neuen Versuch gestartet.

Auf meinem Notebook gentoo-stable (systemd) installiert dank binpkgs problemlos.

Beim Basis-Update sind nicht alles binpkgs, sondern auch normale Pakete, aber nur in geringer Zahl,

was dem Notebook nicht weh getan hat.

Im Moment bin ich bei den kde-apps. Es ist noch ein wenig Prozess vorhanden,

aber ich merke deutlich, daß es funktioniert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Hier noch Gründe für eine NeuInstallation:
> 
> 1. Neuer Kernel
> 
> 2. Große PaketSummen (zB kde-apps-meta u.a.)
> ...

 

Dein Stromanbieter freut sich.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## asturm

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 1. Neuer Kernel
> 
> 2. Große PaketSummen (zB kde-apps-meta u.a.)
> 
> Das klingt vermutlich etwas übertrieben.
> ...

 

Das bringt überhaupt nichts. Freu dich stattdessen über das erste überstandene Jahr ohne Neuinstallation. Dann das zweite. Dann das fünfte. Dann ist es normal, nie wieder installieren zu müssen.

----------

## firefly

 *asturm wrote:*   

>  *ManfredB wrote:*   1. Neuer Kernel
> 
> 2. Große PaketSummen (zB kde-apps-meta u.a.)
> 
> Das klingt vermutlich etwas übertrieben.
> ...

 

Jo.

Meine Installation ist mittlerweile mindestens 10 Jahre alt (2011 ist der erste logeintrag in emerge.log)

Und hat dabei die migration von 2 Laptops und 2 PCs mitgemacht. Gestartet wurde diese Installation auf einem Laptop.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich gebe euch vollkommen recht mit euren Anmerkungen.

Es ist schon etwas aufwendig, wenn ich solche Neuinstallationen durchführe.

Und der Stromverbrauch ist auch entsprechend.

In unserer Familie ist das auch das Thema: Energie einsparen, denn die Kosten steigen immer weiter,

daher etwas Bremsen anlegen, um nicht zu übertreiben.

Ich danke euch für die deutlichen Worte und werde die Konsequenzen ziehen.

Da ich schon sehr viel über binpkgs geschrieben habe, kann dieses Thema auch hier enden.

Euch allen wünsche ich weiterhin Zufriedenheit mit gentoo - egal ob stable oder unstable.

Liebe Grüße

von

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neuigkeit:

stage3 vom 05.06.2022 beinhaltet inzwischen sys-devel/gcc-11.3.0

Damit ist ein sehr langer Installationsprozess vom Tisch.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

beim heutigen Update von gentoo-stable (systemd) kam eine Meldung, die ich bisher nur von gentoo-unstable kannte.

systemctl --user enable --now pulseaudio.service

Damit ist nun auch stable mit pulsaudio verknüpft.

Meine Tests damit waren alle erfolgreich.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

Ich war auf einem Testweg unterwegs: gentoo-stable (systemd) auf meinem Notebook zu installieren.

Mein Vorgang:

1. In einer chroot-Umgebung eines bestehenden Systems habe ich

sys-kernel/linux-firmware

sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin

sys-boot/grub

installiert. (alles binpkgs)

Dann habe ich grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg ausgeführt und das Ergebnis in EFIBOOT eingetragen.

EFIBOOT ist der Name von ArchLinux /boot.

Dann musste ich das root-Passwort erstellen.

Danach habe ich das System gestartet, landete natürlich auf tty.

Nun habe ich getestet, ob das Basis-Update problemlos durchläuft - diesmal nicht mit binpkgs.

Der Prozess hat ziemlich lange gedauert - es waren 80 Pakete.

Zwischendurch wurde das Notebook etwas heiss, da habe ich drunter eine Eisplatte gelegt, das hat die Hitze reduziert.

Als dieses Update durchgelaufen war, konnte ich alles danach Erforderliche mit binpkgs installieren.

Dieser Prozess lief relativ zügig vonstatten.

Ein älteres Smartphone hat während des Prozesses Internet geliefert.

Fazit: Ein gesamtes System habe ich zum erstenmal auf dem Notebook installiert.

Dank der binpkgs lief es gut durch.

Und auf dem Desktop bin ich problemlos gelandet.

Das hat mich sehr erfreut, denn bisher habe ich diese Installation meistens am PC durchgeführt

und dann auf eine Partition im Notebook kopiert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

in den letzten Tagen wurde auf news aufmerksam gemacht, unter anderem über portage.

Das habe ich mir angesehen und dann einen Versuch gewagt, in 3 Schritten voranzugehen:

1. in /etc/portage/package.use/package.use folgenden Eintrag gemacht:

```

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_9 python3_10

    */* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_9 

```

emerge --sync --quiet

eix-update

emerge -avuDU @world

59 Pakete werden reinstalliert.

Mein Plan: 

2. Schritt:

```

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_9 python3_10

    */* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_10

```

3. Schritt:

```

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_10

    */* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_10

```

Über die Schritte 2 und 3 werde ich berichten, wenn sie an der Reihe sind.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sat Jul 02, 2022 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Schritt 2 scheitert an libreoffice-bin:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-office/libreoffice-bin from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-office/libreoffice-bin" has unmet requirements.

- app-office/libreoffice-bin-7.3.3.2-r3::gentoo USE="kde -gnome -java" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_9"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    python_single_target_python3_9

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    kde? ( !gnome ) gnome? ( !kde ) exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python3_9 )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Das heisst, wenn ich das richtig einschätze, daß in der stable-Version Schritt 2 und 3 nicht funktionieren,

es sei denn, ich installiere statt libreoffice-bin libreoffice, was aber nicht sicher ist, ob das der passende Weg ist.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe das update durchführen können,

allerdings mit

emerge -avuDU @world --exclude libreoffice-bin

24 packages (24 reinstalls) werden nun installiert

Nun habe ich mich entschlossen, libreoffice-7.3.4.2 zu akzeptieren, ebenso die dazu passende libreoffice-l10n-Version.

Nachdem ich libreoffice-bin und libreoffice-l10n deinstalliert habe, konnte ich die beiden Versionen aus ~amd-Zugehörigekeit

installieren, und das als binpkg.

Fazit: Misserfolg. Libreoffice startet nicht, also war die Installation ein Fehler.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Damit bleibt für mich eine Frage:

Ist diese Änderung von python in gentoo-stable noch nicht empfehlenswert, solange libreoffice-bin auf 3.9 angewiesen ist?

Heißt das: ich bin zu schnell vorangegangen?  Als ich libreoffice wieder deinstalliert habe und libreoffice installieren wollte,

wurde python-3.9 erneut installiert, obwohl es nach dem gesamten Vorgang deinstalliert wurde.

Auf unstable gibt es keinerlei Probleme.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ende:

Nach Deinstallation von libreoffice-bin und libreoffice-l10n habe ich libreoffice und libreoffice-l10n installiert,

also die gleiche Version wie libreoffice-bin.

Dieses Teil hatte kein Problem mit python-3.10.

Frage bleibt nur, ob das Programm startet oder nicht.

Soweit ist es noch nicht. Aber sobald die Installation fertig ist, werde ich es testen.

Fazit: Ich habe es nun getestet und es funktioniert. Damit bin ich nun sehr zufrieden.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich ein neues stage vom 03.07.2022 entdeckt, darin ist nun alles auf dem neuesten Stand.

Kurz entschlossen habe ich auf meinem PC für das Notebook (dank zahlreicher binpkgs) gentoo-stable (systemd)

neu installiert.

Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen:

1. dev-lang/python-3.10 ist nun Standard

2. libreoffice-bin kann wieder installiert werden, weil es nun auch python-3.10 akzeptiert.

Da ich in den nächsten Tagen ein neues Notebook bekomme, bin ich noch etwas zurückhaltend,

denn darauf ist intel nicht mehr vorhanden, sondern nvidia, was genau, kann ich noch nicht sagen,

aber sobald es da ist, wird mein Sohn einen Austausch der SSDs vornehmen.

Er nimmt das bisherige Notebook mit SSD Windows11 und ich bekomme die SSD, die ich bisher genutzt habe,

in das neue Notebook eingebaucht (sofern das möglich ist).

Vorteil des neuen Notebooks: es hat - wie mein PC - AMD Ryzen 9, was für Gentoo sehr vorteilhaft ist.

Sobald ich damit umgehen kann, werde ich mich hier wieder melden.

ManfredB

----------

## ManfredB

Ende dieses Threads.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## l3u

Also, nur um mal ein bisschen Senf hier dazuzugeben, auch nach dem Ende dieses Threads:

Hier angemeldet habe ich mich im Januar 2005. Das erste Mal Gentoo installiert habe ich Ende 2004. Nicht ein Mal habe ich in knapp 18 Jahren auf einem Rechner mit Gentoo eine Neuinstallation gemacht …

----------

